# Is Dashboard Restorations out of business?



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm getting to the point where I only have a few more little projects left to complete my restoration before reassembly and the dashpad is one of them. I tried vinyl repair shops like Dr. Vinyl, but they said their repair wouldn't be the quality I was looking for. I received a quote from Just Dashes and wanted to see what Dashboard Restorations would charge (hopefully less!), but can't get ahold of them. 
Does anyone know if they've gone out of business?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They still advertize in "LEGEND" and other magazines. they are notoriously slow with communications. Personally, if it's in your budget, I'd use JUST DASHES...they did an EXCELLENT job on my dash pad!!!:cheers Eric


----------

